# Projector help



## psuman316 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok been reading a lot of posts on hear trying to figure out my theater set up but I just can’t come up with the best solution so I am looking for some help. I am looking for a projector for around $1,000. I know that is a little low but that is what I have to work with. So hear is the info you guys need to know.

1. The room I am working with has 10 ft ceilings. And is 13’ by 26’ however the wall I will be throwing the image to will be less than 13’ to the screen, so short throw distance. 

2. My primary interest for the projector would be movies/gaming/sports all pretty much equally important. If it really matters the order I have them is my 1/2/3. 

3.Screen size is unlimited however I will only have one row of seating at 12’ from the screen. The projector will be mounted on the ceiling above. 

4.The room I am working with is completely dark, no windows since it is in my basement. Therefore I can control all light in the room.

I currently have a $350 gift card for best buy. I don’t HAVE to buy the projector there if I find a projector at another store that meets my needs better. I have blocked walls so I will need to either get a fixed screen or I am really thinking about going the black widow on mfg route if I can find a good projector to pair up with it. Some of the projectors I have it narrowed down to are mitsubishi hc4000 and epson 8350 but I am up for suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Projectorcentral.com is a good resource for projector information and reviews, and their Projection Calculator is useful for determining whether a given projector will work in your particular space (offsets, throw ranges, etc.).


----------

